# DIY wabi kusa substrate ball



## brumbird (24 Nov 2014)

Hey folks

I have been googling wabi kusa balls and it looks like most people advocate buying a ready made one. However i would like to try and make one myself and wondered if i could use something very porous eg catlitter in a stocking, and then dose the water with ferts? It just seems that soil/clay can colour the water. What do you think?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Nov 2014)

Hi all,





brumbird said:


> wondered if i could use something very porous eg catlitter in a stocking,


Should be fine. I'd keep the dosing fairly weak, to avoid a build up of salts.

Old tank water would probably be nutrient rich enough.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Nov 2014)

Sounds fine, I guess it'll work like hydroponics. I made my own out of clay dug from my garden mixed 1:1 with potting compost and some slow release fertz chucked in for good measure, all bound up with moss and fishing line. And you're right it did colour the water a bit for a while but that stopped once the plants grew and filled out.


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Nov 2014)

Should work nicely. I'm doing the same with my "moss balls"......you don't even have to stick the plants in the soil, just tight them up to it and keep them moist.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (25 Nov 2014)

Hi Brumbird,

Chris has done wabi kusa check his journal in below link, I'm planning to follow his step

http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/60p-the-shimmering-of-light.34167/


----------



## brumbird (25 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. That last link is great, and his water looked crystal clear!


----------

